# Use Local LAN and Broadband connection simulateously ???



## vizkid2005 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey Guys ... 
I am planning to get 5-10 pc`s from my building connected using lan and a d-link switch ... 
The problem is ... 
They want to use both lan and mtnl broadband connection at the same time ... As In, we should be able to surf net and play Counter Strike Simultaneously without having to change cables in the rear lan port ... 

Can adding another lan card to each of the machine solve the problem ??? 

Plz help ...


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 22, 2011)

*img688.imageshack.us/img688/4831/ipconfigm.jpg

u only need 1 NIC card per pc 

Note : i am not a pro in networking so i might b wrong


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes, just configure the MTNL Modem in PPPoE mode, and get a switch(I guess that MTNL Modem doesn't have 10 LAN Ports otherwise it'd have did the job) and connect the switch to modem, and now connect your PC's to the switch.

Just follow the image posted above and everything will be fine. Just make sure to configure your modem in PPPoE mode. 

Note : For LAN, Al the PC's need to be under same Workgroup. You can set that from Right Click on My Computer > Properties > Computer Name(tab) > Change


----------



## vizkid2005 (Apr 22, 2011)

See guys I`m a total noob 2 networking ... 
I have absolutely no idea about networking and internet protocols ... 
I don`t know what a domain is and likewise ????

Also here is a diagram ... 
Will it work ??? 
*img189.imageshack.us/img189/2762/switcharrangement.jpg

I am on it googling ... But help from ur side will be very helpful ...


----------



## vizkid2005 (Apr 25, 2011)

Come on guys !!! 
Isn`t there neone who will help me ???


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 25, 2011)

Can you please post what you actually want to do??

That diagram is too confusing for me. And if I get it correct it won't work. Why would you connect a router to switch?? Router has diff. job than switch. Connecting a router from switch won't help you getting everything in same network.

If you want to perform that you mentioned in your first post then please see what I and Rajesh have posted above.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Apr 25, 2011)

Here`s the deal ... 
Me and my have frends all hav mtnl internet connection ... 
Namely (Sterlite and d-link routers) provided by mtnl(It has 4 Ethernet ports) ... 
Now we also want 2 join our pc`s to share files and play LAN games ... 
But each one should NOT be able to access another one`s internet connection ... 
The above diagram shows the same ... 
And our LAN should be completely hidden from WAN ... 
Also I want to put my machine (Windows 7) as server ... 
Should I install any other OS ??? 
Are there any software available ???? 

Here`s The main constraint ... We all have one lan port per pc .. So Thats My point .. Can a machine connect to Internet using one Ethernet port(of mtnl router) and use any of the other Ethernet ports to connect to the LAN switch ???
Or would I have 2 buy a LAN card per machine ??? 

Also I think .. 
MTNL assigns Dynamic IP .. If I assign a static IP .. There will be a conflict ... 
Also If I assign Dynamic IP using DHCP ... Again There will be a conflict ... 

What should I do ??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok, let me clear things one by one.

1. You can only connect to one thing using one port. So if you want to connect two things at a same time you'd need two ports(So two cards per PC).

2. So none of you want to share each other's connection. And want to have your own LAN.

3. You can get a switch and all of you connect to it to get yourself in LAN. (But then I don't know whether this is geographically possible).

4. If all of you are placed at geographically distant position then you may want to try Virtual LAN softwares through Internet. There are many.

5. Yes on MTNL you can keep Dynamic IP and on other Port you can assign Static IP. There won't be conflict. Just make sure you don't assign same IP to diff. persons.

6. If you assign IP's through DHCP there won't be conflict ever. DHCP is smart enough.

7. You said you want to put your Win 7 machine as server, but what type of server you intend it to be?? That depends, if you want it some local file sharing server, Win 7 will be fine, but if you are looking for some Web Server, FTP Server, or DNS Server something like actual server concept, Win 7 will be fine there too, but if you expect lot of traffic and maintenance, better choose some server OS.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanx krishnandu ... 
Then alas ... I have to buy lan card for each machine ... 

Geographically it is possible .. 
Our local cable internet guy has reached each n every part of our colony ... 

Is a server necessary ??? 
All I want ... No person should be ables to access any drives or internet of any machine ... 
Only communication must be lan games and File transfer via IP Messenger ... 
I also wanna monitor which systems are online ... If there is a problem with cabling or such maintanence ....


----------



## Anish (Apr 26, 2011)

you can do this by restricting drive sharing....
and monitoring.... can be done by any cybercafe software..(not sure)


----------



## vizkid2005 (Apr 26, 2011)

Please suggest the name of software also ...
Is Handy Cafe any gud ????
But the problem is ... 
I don`t wanna track them or restrict them ALL the time ... 
It`s just I don`t want the points mentioned in the above post ... 
I don`t wanna compromise the security of the other computers ...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't know anything about Tracking Software.

But about LAN Security, I can say just assign passwords to each and every A/c all of your friends have on their PC's and all of you turn off file sharing.

Install a firewall, and block the network for file sharing protocols and others that you'd like.

So if I got it correct you want none of them to connect to each other, but if they want to share files they'll do it through your server(that you want to deploy). Right??


----------



## iinfi (Apr 27, 2011)

If i understand correctly:
1. You have is 10 gateways for 10 machines
2. And you want to interlink the 10 machines like a LAN!

I have a serious doubt whether things will work incase you buy a second LAN card for all machines. It probably wont. In case you buy a second LAN card for all machines you can still only give one IP as a default gateway, which in most cases will be 192.168.1.1 (MTNL router) if I am right. the second LAN card will be in another network and even if you set the NIC priority right you are likely to face issues either while browsing or while playing games!! 
All this assuming you are not going to change the default gateway each time.

Now coming to the switch which you are  talking about:
are you going to buy a hub or a switch?
the ones which you get for 1000INR in the market are hubs and not switches and will not have an IP of their own.

Consider this case. You dont need second LAN card for all PCs & you will not need a server.
1. All MTNL routers have four LAN ports (correct me if I am wrong)
2. MTNL routers give you an option of changing their own IP (Default is 192.168.1.1)
3. For the 10 routers: Assign IPs from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.10 (subnet 255.255.255.0)
4. For each PC Assign IPs 192.168.1.101-192.168.1.110
5. For each PC give the default gateway as their respective routers
6. Buy two 8-port hubs or one 16 port  hub (i dont know the cost of a 16 port one) and do the connection part from each of the router to the hub and interconnect the hubs using straight LAN cable.
7. Of course you need to connect from PC to your own router.
8.  If MTNL routers allow filter in such a way that they accept traffic from only one MAC then your problem of internet being hacked is solved!! (Change default password)
If they dont, block MACs of the other 9PCs in the network (still there is a risk)
_Cant think of anything about this as of now_
9. Make sure all NICs are configured for 100MBps full duplex and buy good cables.
10. Resolve the machine names of all the PCs using hosts file on each machine.

This should work on paper. Do a small test. Connect two PCs with a cross cable and use a software to check how much of data transfer takes place after half an hour of two player gaming.
Considering you have only 10PCs this model should work (assuming i have understood your requirement correctly)
Correct me if any of my assumptions are wrong. 

*img62.imageshack.us/img62/2431/lanrn.th.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


hope this helps


----------

